# This week



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This week.. I have been fighting with a man who was beating his horse around the face with a whip whilst local population stood and watched.. I have just returned from Maadi with a kitten that was abandoned by it's owner in front of me..

Animal abuse is all over the world but here it is there in front of you ever single day.

I now have 3 cats that I have to find homes for


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I was forever fighting with Egyptians over animals.....
Considering the Q'ran says you have to be kind to animals....they just don't care!!!
I hate it!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's the fact it is so acceptable to be cruel that makes me angry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/HELP.ANIMALS.IN.GIZA.ZOO


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's the fact it is so acceptable to be cruel that makes me angry.


Don't even get me started,otherwise i would be writing pages here but i suppose different cultures,different mind sets.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Cruelty*



hurghadapat said:


> Don't even get me started,otherwise i would be writing pages here but i suppose different cultures,different mind sets.



If we are believers, we are all God's creatures.

However hypocrites will always try and justify their cruel actions.


----------

